# DRIVE IN WHO'S DOWN?



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

LET'S TAKE THE LOW LOWS & THE FAMILIA TO THE DRIVE IN 
ANYONE? :dunno:


----------



## Familiaimpala (Jun 24, 2007)

which drive in and what day??


Royal Familia C.C.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jan 20 2009, 11:53 PM~12768353
> *LET'S TAKE THE LOW LOWS & THE FAMILIA TO THE DRIVE IN
> ANYONE? :dunno:
> *


hey vago where in the i.e. do you stay bro??


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Familiaimpala_@Jan 21 2009, 12:00 AM~12768422
> *which drive in and what day??
> Royal Familia C.C.
> *


WE HAVE RUBIDOUX & RIVERSIDE
ANY WEEKEND LET'S ALL AGREE ON THE DATE


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 21 2009, 12:02 AM~12768446
> *hey vago where in the i.e. do you stay bro??
> *


SAN BERDOO


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

OH OK COOL, I STAY IN ONTARIO...I'LL HAVE TO GET BACK TO YOU ON THAT BUT SOUNDS GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jan 20 2009, 11:53 PM~12768353
> *LET'S TAKE THE LOW LOWS & THE FAMILIA TO THE DRIVE IN
> ANYONE? :dunno:
> *



:biggrin: Sounds Good Let's Do This!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Count On To Be There


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

How about City of Industry off of Vineland Ave. and Valley? :dunno:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 21 2009, 03:19 PM~12773419
> *How about City of Industry off of Vineland Ave. and Valley? :dunno:
> *


I'm there!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

what about rubidoux
somewher in the middle and what day


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

How about the drive in on the corner of mission and romona in the city of Pomona :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Jan 21 2009, 10:04 PM~12778224
> *How about the drive in on the corner of mission and romona in the city of Pomona :biggrin:
> *


Montclair... Pomona has no theaters...


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 21 2009, 02:19 PM~12773419
> *How about City of Industry off of Vineland Ave. and Valley? :dunno:
> *


That spot is coo.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

ie is a big place,
we need to find the middle
make it simple
maybe we can even have the drive in 
show an old sckool movie
like blvd knights
make it firme, or even rocky
ranflas, gente, lawn chairs and those old good times
like at fiest 4(pico rivera) & starlite(el monte)
this can be something big
with the way things r going now , we need to take back to basics
"ols sckool"


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

let's all agree on the place & time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

sounds good Vago. Roubidox is my vote. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

maybe in june the opening of summer
and one the end of summer


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

i say montclair that is a pretty good location right in front of alberto's :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 22 2009, 12:52 AM~12779684
> *ie is a big place,
> we need to find the middle
> make it simple
> ...


THE ONE THATS IN THE MIDDLE IS MONTCLAIR, MISSION AND RAMONA


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Jan 22 2009, 10:08 AM~12781254
> *i say montclair that is a pretty good location right in front of alberto's  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU AND YOUR FOOD :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

i know the riverside one is bigger the rubido


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

RIVERSIDE


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

riverside /rubidoux/montclair
which one.which one :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jan 23 2009, 08:19 AM~12790962
> *riverside /rubidoux/montclair
> which one.which one  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WE NEEDS TO KNOW.. :biggrin:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

RIVERSIDE :banghead:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

LET'S GO TO RIVERSIDE IS BIGGER THAN RUBIDOUX
NOW WE NEED THE TIME & DATE


----------



## atlas (Jan 11, 2009)

im in for riverside


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

IM DOWN FOR RIVER SIDE


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

WHAT DAY?I LIKE THE SUMMER IDEA OF SUMMER BUT HOW ABOUT VALENTINES WEEKEND. JUST THOWING IT UP THERE


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

im down for riverside


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

day ?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

RIVERSIDE IT IS WE NEED DAY & TIME


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

I know the one in montclair you can reserve for special events, would be cool to get a couple clubs together and set something up!!!!!!!!! Been kicking the idea around in my head for a while. I go to the drive in when ever I can.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Jan 24 2009, 08:30 AM~12800690
> *I know the one in montclair you can reserve for special events, would be cool to get a couple clubs together and set something up!!!!!!!!! Been kicking the idea around in my head for a while. I go to the drive in when ever I can.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jan 23 2009, 08:19 PM~12797483
> *WHAT DAY?I LIKE THE SUMMER IDEA OF SUMMER BUT HOW ABOUT VALENTINES WEEKEND. JUST THOWING IT  UP THERE
> *



Sounds Firme! :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea. I just took apart my car to make a few improvements but I will try to get it done by then so you can count us in.</span>


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Riverside, How's the last Saturday of May?



Start getting the word out so we can get 1 theater to the function.


We should get "BOULEVARD NIGHTS" or "HEARTBREAKER" for the movie.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

For the Lowriders that are ready to roll now let's do this, and if all is good we do this again by Summertime


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

i can our club to go just not on valentines weekend maybe later on in the month, we got to keep this topic on top so people can really see it! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

END OF FEB IS BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I like this idea, now I just gotta hustle to get a ride before then.  :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

feb 28 sounds suave


----------



## atlas (Jan 11, 2009)

im in for fed 28


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

i can see it now............
all the ranfals meeting up at the riverside plaza mid afternoon
then we all caravn dowm magnolia to the drive in
bust out the lawn chairs and the ice chests
damn ........its gonna be firme


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 27 2009, 12:04 PM~12829363
> *i can see it now............
> all the ranfals meeting up at the riverside plaza mid afternoon
> then we all caravn dowm magnolia to the drive in
> ...



Hell Yeah! :yes:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm down :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

should we make a flyer
or r we just gonna promte word of mouth

give it a theme name
"the inland empire goes to the drive-in"
feb 2008
van buren drive in, riva-side, califas


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE 83 (Nov 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

so should we all meet up at the cvs parking lot 
on central in riva of the 91
gather there then about 6:30 or so caravan to the drive in?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: ORALE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 28 2009, 09:06 PM~12843352
> *so should we all meet up at the cvs parking lot
> on central in riva of the 91
> gather there then about 6:30 or so caravan to the drive in?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leo64 (Jun 4, 2006)

Is everybody welcomed or is it a club function only.. its sounds like alot of fun..


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atlas_@Jan 27 2009, 08:26 AM~12827490
> *im in for fed 28
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leo64_@Jan 29 2009, 07:54 PM~12853594
> *Is  everybody welcomed or is it a club function only.. its sounds like alot of fun..
> *


2 everybody is welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

DAMN.........I CAN ALREADY READY TASTE THE POPCORN..........
VAGO THIS IDEA OF URS IS THE SHIT

WHERES THE FLYER SO WE CAN PUT IT OUT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 29 2009, 11:52 PM~12856295
> *DAMN.........I CAN ALREADY READY TASTE THE POPCORN..........
> VAGO THIS IDEA OF URS IS THE SHIT
> 
> ...


SOON


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

too far for me  have fun thoe :biggrin:


----------



## leo64 (Jun 4, 2006)

Feb 28 @ riverside, I will gather the homies . you can count me in...


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

WHATS THE MOVIE?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

here we go. is official


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leo64_@Jan 30 2009, 08:11 PM~12862747
> *Feb 28 @ riverside, I will gather the homies . you can count me in...
> *


u do that homie :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i say have it the last saturday night of EVERY MONTH. like many said, keep it laid back and old school. cars, food, movie, family,friends, and fun


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Jan 30 2009, 08:47 PM~12863094
> *WHATS THE MOVIE?
> *


we don't have a special movie but i'm down to see any movie with my low rider people :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 30 2009, 10:54 PM~12864258
> *i say have it the last saturday night of EVERY MONTH. like many said, keep it laid back and old school. cars, food, movie, family,friends, and fun
> *


I like that :thumbsup:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

anybody whant to make copies of the flyer go head and do it .
let's make it happen uffin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

flyer made by RUSTY 36 
TTMFT


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

which movie will they be playing that day?


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jan 30 2009, 11:52 PM~12864245
> *here we go. is official
> 
> 
> ...


KCA-620M
thats bad ass i wish we got something like that here


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Jan 31 2009, 02:23 PM~12868343
> *which movie will they be playing that day?
> *


don't no will check :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jan 31 2009, 02:32 PM~12868372
> *KCA-620M
> thats bad ass i wish we got something like that here
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

sounds good. gonna try to make it. :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Jan 31 2009, 09:38 PM~12870909
> *sounds good. gonna try to make it. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Mr 50 Chevy (Nov 12, 2008)

hell yeah sounds like fun i should be there


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Jan 31 2009, 02:23 PM~12868343
> *which movie will they be playing that day?
> *


Check Back with us later! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

So who else is ready to take a cruise to the Drive-In Movie Theatre on the 28th?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I AM :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

hey i know u guys are planning on the 28th but let me know of the next one and ill be sure to go!!! thats a firme idea!!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 3 2009, 10:30 PM~12900171
> *hey i know u guys are planning on the 28th but let me know of the next one and ill be sure to go!!! thats a firme idea!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

free oldie, old school OR chicano rapp cd compilation for the first 20 cars 
-brown brother johnny- :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

ohh its the 28th!!! im not doing anything that day.. so ill probably roll down there, but is it only lowriders??? cuz i have a 67 bug haha and i wanted to know if i can take it???


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

THE MORE THE MERRIER


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 4 2009, 12:58 PM~12904822
> *ohh its the 28th!!! im not doing anything that day.. so ill probably roll down there, but is it only lowriders??? cuz i have a 67 bug haha and i wanted to know if i can take it???
> 
> 
> *


take homie :thumbsup:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

oh shit firme i didnt think u would let me go u know and say naa only lowriders


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

i want an oldie cd


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 4 2009, 09:15 PM~12910101
> *i want an oldie cd
> *


first 20 homie :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

HEY VAGO I AM STAY OUT IN TEMECULA AND SAW YOUR FLYER FOR MORENO VALLEY, CALIFAS.

JUST WANTED TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW WE STARTED A C.C. DOWN HERE AT THE SOUTH END OF RIVERSIDE COUNTY AND WOULD LIKE TO GET TO KNOW THE CLUBS AROUND US. JUST WANTED TO DROP OUR INTRO.

SOUTHERN LOWS C.C

EL BOMBERO.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Feb 4 2009, 09:26 PM~12910266
> *HEY VAGO I AM STAY OUT IN TEMECULA AND SAW YOUR FLYER FOR MORENO VALLEY, CALIFAS.
> 
> JUST WANTED TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW WE STARTED A C.C. DOWN HERE AT THE SOUTH END OF RIVERSIDE COUNTY AND WOULD LIKE TO GET TO KNOW THE CLUBS AROUND US. JUST WANTED TO DROP OUR INTRO.
> ...


sounds good keep checking we always doing something.04/05 moreno car & bike show
5/24 san bernardino pedal car & bike show :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

simone carnal, we' re here in perris, and branch out to sur gate, califas and junction , texas
keepin' it real, keepin' it simple, keepin' it to the old school


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

gracias we will be making our presence on up coming events, droping our name out their


Sothern Lows Car Club.

El Bombero


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Feb 5 2009, 11:01 AM~12914557
> *gracias we will be making our presence on up coming events, droping our name out their
> Sothern Lows Car Club.
> 
> ...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexs70schwinn_@Feb 7 2009, 11:00 AM~12934332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

can't wait
we're all getting giggly inside


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

when do you think there will be another one of these close to bakersfield la area maybe


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

its up to those who want to bring out to their area
hook up with other positve car clubs
and go with it
pay it foward


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

how will i be able to hear the sound from the movie? doesnt the little thingy hook up to your antenna?


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 9 2009, 12:46 PM~12951740
> *how will i be able to hear the sound from the movie? doesnt the little thingy hook up to your antenna?
> *



MOST DRIVEIN'S HAVE THERE OWN RADIO CHANNEL NOW, SO ALL YOU NEED IS A RADIO .


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

aiight firme and this is open to all cars of just lowriders??


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: all cars just trying to get all the lowriders we can :cheesy:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 8 2009, 01:08 AM~12939857
> *can't wait
> we're all getting giggly inside
> *


 :rofl: :yes: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
count me in


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SIMON!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Feb 10 2009, 02:01 PM~12963642
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> count me in
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

17 more days :angry:it's taking for ever  :nono: :banghead: hno:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

16 hno:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

haha thats gonna be firme.. haha one bug and a bunch of lowriders haha.. akward but firme


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

FREE POPCORN TO THE FIRST 50 KIDS TO FIND VAGO'S CAR!!!!!!  :cheesy: :cheesy: :dunno: :around: :rofl:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 11 2009, 06:38 PM~12976734
> *haha thats gonna be firme.. haha one bug and a bunch of lowriders haha.. akward but firme
> *


no shit :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

I cant wait... this is gonna be sick!!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

15 days and counting hno: hno: :loco:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

14 days hno:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

FOR ALL YOU NITEOWLS TUNE IN TO AZTLAN KUCR 88.3 FM 12:00AM TO 2:00AM LA SNOPPY 

2:AM THIS MORNING "ANGEL BABY" SWEETHEARTS SHOW ON RADIO AZTLAN 88.3 FM" DEDICATIONS AND REQUESTS ALL MORNING LONG SO GET YOUR LOVED ONE CLOSE AND CUDDLE UP TO SOME BEAUTIFUL OLDIES.
*RADIO AZTLAN FM 88.3 KUCR KICKS OFF AT 5:30 PM www.kucr.org AROUND THYE WORLD LIVE!!!! 
:angel:
WISH YOU ALL A HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

simone
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

maybe


----------



## leo64 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hopefully the weather holds up......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

just think positve


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

IM THERE VAGO I'LL TALK TO THE OTHER FELLAS...HOPEFULLY YOU COULD MAKE IT TO ONTARIO THE NEXT DAY TO OUR FUNCTION :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

12 days homies hno: :nicoderm: :yes: :420:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

is there any parking on the outside of this drive inn


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 16 2009, 07:30 PM~13021843
> *is there any parking on the outside of this drive inn
> *


I'll check :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

i want to go i will tow car with motorhome leave motorhome there and meet at location this sounds like alot of fun anybody barbecuing?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 16 2009, 07:53 PM~13022190
> *i want to go i will tow car with motorhome leave motorhome there and meet at location this sounds like alot of fun anybody barbecuing?
> *


 bbq sound good let's do it :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

165 miles for me to get there im going as long as there is parking for motorhome at drive inn!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

theres a stator bros next store u can probaley park it there if not if u want i live on a acre lot in moreno valley u can park there its about 20 minutes away if that :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm down,let's roll.......
 :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

WE SHOULD TRY TO BE AT THE DRIVE-IN BY 6:30 IT GETS BACKED SOMETIMES AND IF ITS A GOOD MOVIE IT WILL GET REALLY PACKED :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 16 2009, 08:18 PM~13022547
> *165 miles for me to get there im going as long as there is parking for motorhome at drive inn!
> *


I live on San Bernardino if u want to park is on the way to the drive-in


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

i have a sister in law that lives in fontana havent talk to her in 4 years maybe she will let me park there thanks homies i will let you know if in law says no im looking foward to this day anybody know the movie


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

CANT ONE BE REQUESTED IF WE PROMISE THEM A GOOD TURN OUT??


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

gonna try on Friday


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Feb 17 2009, 10:48 PM~13035345
> *gonna try on  Friday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

what movie are we watching?


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 22 2009, 12:52 AM~12779684
> *
> Ranflas, gente, lawn chairs and those old good times
> like at fiest 4(pico rivera) & starlite(el  monte)
> ...


*Your talking way back in the dayz. I miss those good old times*


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 19 2009, 10:02 AM~13049087
> *Your talking way back in the dayz.  I miss those good old times
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

simone..............
back in da daze who needed all this bullshit
(cell phones, ipods, myspace etc. (its cool but overrated. i think)
back then it was working hard all week
waking up sat morning
doing what ur jefa needed done around the pad
washing ur ride , even if it was primered, making that call to that
special other(u know who)
taking that quick shower(cold)
picking the right music to play in ur ride(anything from ralfi pagan)
grabbing a quik snack (chorizo burrito that jefa always on deck)as u left the pad and head out to the spot
wher other carnals went with the same flow (shit in mind).
yeah its realy the time, to bring back the basics........(enjoying being you, and proud of the way u felt, and how it all came together)
family, fun and goodtimes...............que viva la raza.............
yea.........i sais it............

---------------brown brother johnny------------


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> simone..............
> back in da daze who needed all this bullshit
> (cell phones, ipods, myspace etc. (its cool but overrated. i think)
> back then it was working hard all week
> ...


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

wene down to the drive-in and ask about the movie and the say no because coorp tell them what to play. I'm going down there on thurday to see what movies are playing on the weekend


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

OK PEOPLE YOU HAVE A CHOICE FROM A FEW MOVIES YOU CAN WATCH.....
SCREEN 1 IS PLAYING "TAKEN" AND "NOTORIOUS" SCREEN 2 PLAYING "FRIDAY THE 13TH" AND "HE'S JUST NOT INTO YOU" SCREEN 3 PLAYING "MADEA GOES TO JAIL" AND "MALL COP"

SOME OF THE MOVIES ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE... WE'LL KNOW FORSURE ON THURSDAY!! :biggrin: THIS IS SO YOU HAVE SUM IDEA OF WHAT IS PLAYING :cheesy:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

so is everybody thats lowriding going to watch same movie or is everybody going to see different movie?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 21 2009, 07:56 PM~13071673
> *so is everybody thats lowriding going to watch same movie or is everybody going to see different movie?
> *


 :biggrin: I say we all park on the same screen. jest my opinion


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

SAME MOVIE THAT WAY ALL LOWRIDERS TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

it doesn't matter what movie it is is the thing of geting together and taking out the ride that matters,this is gona be lots of GOOD TIMES.am down to do it every month it will get biger and biger.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 21 2009, 10:46 PM~13073438
> *it doesn't matter what movie it is is the thing of geting together and taking out the ride that matters,this is gona be lots of GOOD TIMES.am down to do it every month it will get biger and biger.
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :yes:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

WHATEVER MOVIE THEY PLAY ON SCREEN 2 IS WAY ALL LOWRIDERS WILL BE CUZ SCREEN 2 HAS A BIGGER LOT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

will they let people barbecue there? is anybody going to barbecue?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

go with the flow...............
either way,
everyone will feel our presence
especially when we mingle around the snack bar
so fly your colors proudly.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

i think i seen people barbeque before :biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow! sounds like this is gonna be a blast! Man I wish we had some drive'-in still open down here in L.A.....

Enjoy yo'selves IE!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

its not to far fromm la :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 21 2009, 11:46 PM~13073438
> *it doesn't matter what movie it is is the thing of geting together and taking out the ride that matters,this is gona be lots of GOOD TIMES.am down to do it every month it will get biger and biger.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 23 2009, 02:16 PM~13087374
> *Wow! sounds like this is gonna be a blast! Man I wish we had some drive'-in still open down here in L.A.....
> 
> Enjoy yo'selves IE!!!
> *


come down to the IE and whatch a movie with us :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 22 2009, 06:59 PM~13079359
> *will they  let people barbecue there? is anybody going to barbecue?
> *


Il et u know sure on thurday :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 23 2009, 01:48 AM~13083519
> *go with the flow...............
> either way,
> everyone will feel our presence
> ...


thats right :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 21 2009, 11:46 PM~13073438
> *it doesn't matter what movie it is is the thing of geting together and taking out the ride that matters,this is gona be lots of GOOD TIMES.am down to do it every month it will get biger and biger.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

4 f*** days :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

can somebody give me directions ill be coming from bakersfield to fontana so from fontana to the place were going to meet at cvs place


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 24 2009, 07:31 PM~13101925
> *can somebody give me directions ill be coming from bakersfield to fontana so from fontana to the place were going to meet at cvs place
> *


were in fontana


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

i think its on cherry street right of the 10


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 28 2009, 09:06 PM~12843352
> *so should we all meet up at the cvs parking lot
> on central in riva of the 91
> gather there then about 6:30 or so caravan to the drive in?
> *


johnny we need he adress 4 the cvs :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

HEY FELLAS IM SURE ITS ON A PAST POST BUT WHERE WE MEETING AGAIN... :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Feb 24 2009, 09:02 PM~13103815
> *HEY FELLAS IM SURE ITS ON A PAST POST BUT WHERE WE MEETING AGAIN... :biggrin:
> *


cvs on central and magnolia :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 24 2009, 06:31 PM~13101925
> *can somebody give me directions ill be coming from bakersfield to fontana so from fontana to the place were going to meet at cvs place
> *


get the ten go west to 15fwy go south to 60fwy go east to the 91 fwy go west get off on central turn right you will run to cvs on magnolia and central :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

6215 riverside drive
exit central ave off the 91
go west to riverside drive (approx. 1 block from 91 fwy)
make right
cvs is on the left side on the corner of riverside drive and merril

(951)367-8206 -brown brother johnny- if u get lost

and don't forget free oldie or old school or chicano rapp cd
to the first cars in line up
also everyone is responsible for their own ride
no one associated with this event is liable for loss demage injury
so come and have firme time


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

thats first 20 cars in line up


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks for the direction see you guys there 3 more days


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 25 2009, 12:21 PM~13108720
> *thats first 20 cars in line up
> *


LINE UP TO PAY OR AT THE CVS :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

REMEMBER FREE POP CORN TO THE FIRST 50 KIDS TO FINE VAGO'S CAR :roflmao: :biggrin: :dunno: :ugh: :wave: :rofl: :around: :banghead: 
3 DAY'S


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Feb 25 2009, 08:27 PM~13113282
> *LINE UP TO PAY OR AT THE CVS :biggrin:
> *


at the cvs
and who knows if theres extra i'l give some at the drive-in


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 26 2009, 12:22 AM~13115775
> *at the cvs
> and who knows if theres extra i'l give some at the drive-in
> *


eso es todo :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

so whats going tobe showing
:dunno:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

a movie :biggrin:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm rollin, Doin the drive in is ol' school. Take it back to the days when it was about cruis'n, showin the pride in your ride and what else could be better than cruisn', a movie and chopin it up with cats who share the same love of cars n cruisn.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Feb 26 2009, 02:05 PM~13119803
> *I'm rollin, Doin the drive in is ol' school. Take it back to the days when it was about cruis'n, showin the pride in your ride and what else could be better than cruisn', a movie and chopin it up with cats who share the same love of cars n cruisn.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Feb 21 2009, 03:10 PM~13070066
> *
> SCREEN 1 IS PLAYING "TAKEN" AND "NOTORIOUS" SCREEN 2 PLAYING "FRIDAY THE 13TH" AND "HE'S JUST NOT INTO YOU" SCREEN 3 PLAYING "MADEA GOES TO JAIL" AND "MALL COP"
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

WHO'S ROLLING FROM ONTARIO AND MONTCLAIR AREA'S...LETS ROLE TOGETHER OUT THERE.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Feb 26 2009, 10:19 PM~13124478
> *
> *


SCREEN ONE SOUNDS FIRME :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 26 2009, 01:54 PM~13119705
> *a movie :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: ....I HAD THAT ONE COMING


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

movie time 1 day to go :biggrin: hno: hno: :banghead: :loco:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Change up on the movies...
SCREEN 1 PLAYING MADEA GOES TO JAIL AND MALL COP SCREEN 2 PLAYING THE INTERNATIONAL AND TAKEN SCREEN 3 FRIDAY THE 13TH AND HE'S JUST NOT INTO YOU

SEE YOU THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

numero dos :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

hno:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Feb 27 2009, 06:26 PM~13132375
> *hno:
> *


81 degrees for saturday. weather channel says


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm thinking about going, no one to roll with but I don't wanna miss out on this!! I'm undecided..


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Feb 27 2009, 06:38 PM~13132462
> *I'm thinking about going, no one to roll with but I don't wanna miss out on this!! I'm undecided..
> *


homie I'll be at the cvs at 5:00 come and meet some homies :biggrin: 
beer on the trunk. some pizza. pop corn for the kids :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds good. I'll bee in a burgundy '79 Monte with primer fenders. No way I can miss this I live minutes away..


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Feb 27 2009, 06:49 PM~13132568
> *Sounds good. I'll bee in a burgundy '79 Monte with primer fenders. No way I can miss this I live minutes away..
> *


 :thumbsup: 
don't forget the car wash in moval


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

car is on the trailer ready to go leaving in the morning see yah guys there my kids going to love this


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 27 2009, 08:16 PM~13133365
> *car is on the trailer ready to go leaving in the morning see yah guys there my kids going to love this
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

Just whiped down the Ranflita, got class all day tommorow and the lowrider drive in show all night![/SIZE]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nanos70mc_@Feb 27 2009, 08:49 PM~13133757
> *Just whiped down the Ranflita, got class all day tommorow and the lowrider drive in show all night![/SIZE]
> *



:thumbsup: looking good :biggrin:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

What time you heading out Sal?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Feb 27 2009, 10:00 PM~13134508
> *What time you heading out Sal?
> *


WELL I THINK IT STARTS ABOUT 6...SO WHAT YOU THINK OF 5??


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

HEY I AGREE WITH #2 :biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Feb 27 2009, 05:16 PM~13132299
> *numero dos :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
I Second that motion!!!!!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Feb 27 2009, 10:20 PM~13135294
> *HEY I AGREE WITH #2  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Feb 27 2009, 11:22 PM~13135321
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS SO FUNNY...  :biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Feb 27 2009, 10:24 PM~13135335
> *WHATS SO FUNNY...   :biggrin:
> *


You beat me to it
:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Feb 27 2009, 11:31 PM~13135412
> *You beat me to it
> :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :yes:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

#2 it is

:thumbsup: 

we're gonna start meeting up with vago at 5pm
i'll be rollin' outa perris about 4 to meet up with consafos in moval then we're headin' out to riva.............. :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 27 2009, 10:35 PM~13135455
> *#2 it is
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


HEY I USED TO LIVE OUT THERE IN PERRIS


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Gotta wait on mike, he dont get outta work till 5, so not till 530


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

i live on mckenley and magnolia how do i get there from corona to the cvs.GOOD TIMES will be there.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

Baller
****
Posts: 513
Joined: Feb 2008





6215 riverside drive
exit central ave off the 91
go west to riverside drive (approx. 1 block from 91 fwy)
make right
cvs is on the left side on the corner of riverside drive and merril

(951)367-8206 -brown brother johnny- if u get lost

and don't forget free oldie or old school or chicano rapp cd
to the first cars in line up
also everyone is responsible for their own ride
no one associated with this event is liable for loss demage injury
so come and have firme time


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 28 2009, 04:05 AM~13136383
> *i live on mckenley and magnolia how do i get there from corona to the cvs.GOOD TIMES will be there.
> *


Baller
****
Posts: 513
Joined: Feb 2008





6215 riverside drive
exit central ave off the 91
go west to riverside drive (approx. 1 block from 91 fwy)
make right
cvs is on the left side on the corner of riverside drive and merril

(951)367-8206 -brown brother johnny- if u get lost

and don't forget free oldie or old school or chicano rapp cd
to the first cars in line up
also everyone is responsible for their own ride
no one associated with this event is liable for loss demage injury
so come and have firme time


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

what one is it at van burn or ru


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Feb 28 2009, 02:00 PM~13138782
> *what one is it at van burn or ru
> *


van buren off the 91


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm ready to roll hno: :buttkick:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Feb 28 2009, 03:33 AM~13136359
> *Gotta wait on mike, he dont get outta work till 5, so not till 530
> *


Oh ok bro...if anything i'll you guys out there.


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

just got back from our car wash for our show in april . now getting ready for drive-in :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

international and taken are playing on screen2 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

OUT THE DOOR I GO...


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

I should be leaving soon. Riding solo. hno:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

what screen????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

JUST GOT HOME, HAD A GOOD TIME...WE SHALL DO IT AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

just got back from the drive-in
firme x2
we gotta find an after hours
for the next on
post pics if u got'em


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

this was there furthest i made it 91 and center auto mall i blew a front transmission seal i wasted 5 quarts transmission from fontana to riverside keep me posted when this is going to happen again how was it?hope everyone had a good time


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

THERE WILL BE ANOTHER
BUT SORRY ABOUT THE MISHAP
STAY UP AND LET THE GOODTIMES CONTINUE


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Had a great time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Feb 28 2009, 02:23 PM~13138888
> *I'm ready to roll hno:  :buttkick:
> *


PRIMO!!!!!!!! WHAATS CRACKING!


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

post the flicas Vago :nicoderm:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

Any pics? :dunno:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four_@Mar 2 2009, 02:54 AM~13150866
> *Any pics?  :dunno:
> *


X2! :0


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Mar 1 2009, 09:13 PM~13148773
> *PRIMO!!!!!!!! WHAATS CRACKING!
> *


q paso jus't here crudo :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

pic's coming up
i had a great time, meet alot of new peeps, i hope that everyone else had a great time let me know and give me a suggestion on how to make it better and bigger for the next time!!! thanks for everyone who came out to support this event!!!
here we go. leaving san berdoo


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

lil V is in the house


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Mar 1 2009, 05:37 PM~13146817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY ABOUT UR RIDE EVERYTHING WENT GOOD.... WE WERE WAITING FOR YOU HOPE U MAKE IT TO THE NEXT ON..


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

WE TOOK LOTS MORE PICS BUT THE LIGHTING WAS HORRIBLE SO LOTS OF PICS WERE TO DARK SORRY FOR NOT POSTING UR RIDE UR PRESENCE WAS GREATLY APPRECIATED.
THANKS TO GOOD TIMES FOR SHOWING UP
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO SHOWED UP :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Mar 2 2009, 06:44 PM~13157291
> *WE TOOK LOTS MORE PICS BUT THE LIGHTING WAS HORRIBLE SO LOTS OF PICS WERE TO DARK SORRY FOR NOT POSTING UR RIDE UR PRESENCE WAS GREATLY APPRECIATED.
> THANKS TO GOOD TIMES FOR SHOWING UP
> AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO SHOWED UP :thumbsup:
> *


CLASSIC STYLE HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS HAD A GOOD TIME LETS DO THIS ONCE A MONTH :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

I REALLY WANTED TO GO BUT I GOT TO DRUNK TO DRINE MY LO-LO OUT THERE FOR SURE I WILL BE OUT THERE NEXT TIME


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 2 2009, 09:04 PM~13159043
> *CONSAFOS HAD A GOOD  TIME LETS DO THIS ONCE A MONTH :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 2 2009, 09:38 PM~13159639
> *I REALLY WANTED TO GO BUT I GOT TO DRUNK TO DRINE MY LO-LO OUT THERE FOR SURE I WILL BE OUT THERE NEXT TIME
> *


 :roflmao: 
me to at the drive-in :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 2 2009, 09:38 PM~13159639
> *I REALLY WANTED TO GO BUT I GOT TO DRUNK TO DRINE MY LO-LO OUT THERE FOR SURE I WILL BE OUT THERE NEXT TIME
> *


YOUR LIEING YOU DIDNT GO CAUSE THEY DIDNT HAVE ANY TROPHIES


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Mar 2 2009, 08:40 PM~13159669
> *:roflmao:
> me to at the drive-in :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE OUT TO YOUR SHOW FOR SURE HIT ME UP FOR A COLD ONE :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 2 2009, 08:44 PM~13159738
> *YOUR LIEING YOU DIDNT GO CAUSE THEY DIDNT HAVE ANY TROPHIES
> *


YOUR TROPHY IS CHOPPERS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 2 2009, 09:45 PM~13159769
> *YOUR TROPHY IS CHOPPERS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO ITS NOT BIG GIRL LOL WHATS UP LITTLE CHOPPERS


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

let's do the Again
what day?I'm down


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 2 2009, 08:46 PM~13159792
> *NO ITS NOT BIG GIRL LOL WHATS UP LITTLE CHOPPERS
> *


CHILLING DRINKING A COLD ONE WHAT ABOUT YOU?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 2 2009, 09:49 PM~13159831
> *CHILLING DRINKING A COLD ONE WHAT ABOUT YOU?
> *


JUST ON HERE AND MYSPACE MAKING A CLASSIC STYLE MYSPACE


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 2 2009, 09:44 PM~13159744
> *I'LL BE OUT TO YOUR SHOW FOR SURE HIT ME UP FOR A COLD ONE :biggrin:
> *


I will :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 2 2009, 08:49 PM~13159858
> *JUST ON HERE AND MYSPACE MAKING A CLASSIC STYLE MYSPACE
> *


COOL TELL YOUR POPS WHATS UP ARE YOU GUYS GOINT TO THE POMONA SWATMEET THIS SUNDAY?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 2 2009, 09:55 PM~13159960
> *COOL TELL YOUR POPS WHATS UP ARE YOU GUYS GOINT TO THE POMONA SWATMEET THIS SUNDAY?
> *


YOU KNOW IT WE ARE ALWAYS DOWN TO CRUISE ANYWHERE WHAT ABOUT YOU


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 2 2009, 08:57 PM~13160005
> *YOU KNOW IT WE ARE ALWAYS DOWN TO CRUISE ANYWHERE WHAT ABOUT YOU
> *


HELL YEAH I'LL GIVE YOU GUY'S A CALL LATER ON THIS WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 2 2009, 09:59 PM~13160042
> *HELL YEAH I'LL GIVE YOU GUY'S A CALL LATER ON THIS WEEK :biggrin:
> *


WE WILL SEE WHAT ABOUT FONTANA CRUISE THIS FRIDAY ARE YOU GOING??


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 2 2009, 09:00 PM~13160064
> *WE WILL SEE WHAT ABOUT FONTANA CRUISE THIS FRIDAY ARE YOU GOING??
> *


IM WORKING ON SOME FEW THINGS ON MY CADDY SO PROBALY NOT? TRYING TO GET IT READY FOE THE SANTANA SHOW


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 2 2009, 10:04 PM~13160126
> *IM WORKING ON SOME FEW THINGS ON MY CADDY SO PROBALY NOT? TRYING TO GET IT READY FOE THE SANTANA SHOW
> *


FORGET THAT SHOW THATS IN THE O.C. SUPPORT THE I.E.


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 2 2009, 09:05 PM~13160153
> *FORGET THAT SHOW THATS IN THE O.C. SUPPORT THE I.E.
> *


I'LL SUPPORT THE I.E AND O.C NOT TO FAR FROM HERE


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 2 2009, 10:09 PM~13160231
> *I'LL SUPPORT THE I.E AND O.C NOT TO FAR FROM HERE
> *


IM JUST PLAYING :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Most of my pics came out too dark...  
















Thanks to everyone who came out, we had a firme time kicking it with the lowrider familia, there will be more to come and get even better this summer!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

we shall come through again
this event brought back some old memories
of daze past
even my youngest kid age 6
asked if thats the way it was when i was young
and i said yes
-lowrider family style-


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 5 2009, 11:27 PM~13197959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

ORALE VAGO........
NOT TO PUT PRESSURE ON YA
BUT WE GOTS TO PUT OUR HEADS TOGETHER
FOR THE NEXT CRUISE TO THE DRIVE IN
:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 10 2009, 12:46 AM~13233490
> *ORALE VAGO........
> NOT TO PUT PRESSURE ON YA
> BUT WE GOTS TO PUT OUR HEADS TOGETHER
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

waiting for all the people to reply back who's down for the next one 
les't do it again I had a great time :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

late april?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Lets do it again


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Mar 12 2009, 12:54 PM~13260758
> *Lets do it again
> *


I'm down. which weekend


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

MAY 9 IS THE DAY. THE RUBIDOUX DRIVE-IN THIS TIME 
LET ME KNOW WHATS UP :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

sounds fime
what about after spot
:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 14 2009, 04:13 PM~13281299
> *sounds fime
> what about after spot
> :biggrin:
> *


my house :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

TO FAR FOR ME :dunno: :nosad:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

free cds to the first 3o cars :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 15 2009, 08:11 PM~13289836
> *TO FAR FOR ME :dunno:  :nosad:
> *


were u at :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

maybe a new flyer :dunno:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

new flyer comming up :roflmao:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Mar 18 2009, 07:43 PM~13320078
> *new flyer comming up :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

here we go :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

u know we'll be there


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

COUNT ME IN. I'LL TALK TO THE GUYS SEE IF THEY WANT TO GO.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 18 2009, 10:01 PM~13321906
> *u know we'll be there
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW U DO :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 18 2009, 10:04 PM~13321930
> *COUNT ME IN. I'LL TALK TO THE GUYS SEE IF THEY WANT TO GO.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

i hope they make burritos like at van buren :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 18 2009, 10:04 PM~13321930
> *COUNT ME IN. I'LL TALK TO THE GUYS SEE IF THEY WANT TO GO.
> *


QUE NO :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Mar 20 2009, 10:43 PM~13343122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Mar 23 2009, 09:13 AM~13361241
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: NICE SEEING YOU IN THE BIG OHH SEE!!!!! (ORNAGE COUNTY)


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Mar 23 2009, 05:49 PM~13366383
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS CRACKING?????????? (LATE NITE HOMIE) AKA EL VAGO! :wave: SEE YOU IN MAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SO WHO ELSE IS CRUISING TO THE DRIVE-IN!? :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Mar 24 2009, 09:25 PM~13380746
> *WHATS CRACKING?????????? (LATE NITE HOMIE) AKA EL  VAGO! :wave: SEE YOU IN MAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Mar 24 2009, 09:25 PM~13380746
> *WHATS CRACKING?????????? (LATE NITE HOMIE) AKA EL  VAGO! :wave: SEE YOU IN MAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Q HONDA PRIMO R U GOING TO PICO


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin: LETS SHOW OUR SUPPORT TO ORIGINALS CC INLAND EMPIRE


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 1 2009, 09:07 PM~13460421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

can't wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 4 2009, 07:43 PM~13485130
> *can't wait :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ME EITHER :biggrin: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP HOMIE!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

DONT FORGET TO DRINK SOME CORONA'S FOR ME GUYS (RUSTY AND VAGO)


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Apr 8 2009, 04:50 PM~13521128
> *DONT FORGET TO DRINK SOME CORONA'S FOR ME GUYS (RUSTY AND VAGO)
> *


I will :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

is almost here :biggrin: :thumbsup: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

U KNOW I WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 12 2009, 10:58 PM~13558452
> *U KNOW I WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

so the drive in off valley iz goin be craccin or what..hit me up let me know..dat will be a good spot to


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Mar 18 2009, 09:47 PM~13321714
> *here we go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilzuess_@Apr 13 2009, 09:03 PM~13567400
> *so the drive in off valley iz goin be craccin or what..hit me up let me know..dat will be a good spot to
> *


YES ITS OFF OF VALLEY DEPENDING WITCH WAY YOUR COMING FORM.. CHECK OUT THE MAP ON PAGE 19.. ALSO THE LAST TIME WE HAD THIS EVENT IT WAS A VERY VERY GOOD TURN OUT, SO HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

finally some real ass people wanna lowride and chill..good looking out ill be there with the caprice


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilzuess_@Apr 13 2009, 11:32 PM~13569335
> *finally some real ass people wanna lowride and chill..good looking out ill be there with the caprice
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: BOUNCE TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 12 2009, 10:58 PM~13558452
> *U KNOW I WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


yes i do :biggrin: :buttkick: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 14 2009, 12:00 AM~13569614
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

hno: THE TIME IS ALMOST HERE!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

Q-NO


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

COOL WE WILL B ROLLING FROM SOBOBA CAR SHOW HOPE WE R NOT LATE IF SO IT ALL GOOD HOPE WE HIT IT BIG AT SOBOBA THEY GOT ALOT OF MONEY TO GIVE OUT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

MY BAD TEAM CONSAFOS


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

IMG]http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/pedalers/CarShowFlyer.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 20 2009, 06:39 PM~13635306
> *Q-NO
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Apr 21 2009, 09:56 PM~13650219
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Apr 27 2009, 09:12 PM~13709539
> *:wave: WAS UP PRIMO!!!!!
> *


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Apr 15 2009, 10:09 PM~13591038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ANYBODY ROLLING TO SOBOBA THEN ROLLING TO DRIVE IN


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: was up all you lowriders, are you ready for the cruise to the drive in this 
weekend!!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@May 6 2009, 07:08 PM~13808641
> *:biggrin: was up all you lowriders, are you ready for the cruise to the drive in this
> weekend!!
> *


BIG DOG, WHATS UP! HAD A GOOD TIME LAST SUNDAY AT ELYSIAN PARK! SEE THIS YOU THIS WEEKEND. :wave:


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

what time does this kickback end?because i have a party to go to but i thibk dat its gonna end early and i want to make it especially that i had my system redone last week and i want to watch a movie and listen to a real surround sound :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OC714Santanero_@May 6 2009, 08:08 PM~13810302
> *what time does this kickback end?because i have a party to go to but i thibk dat its gonna end early and i want to make it especially that i had my system redone last week and i want to watch a movie and listen to a real surround sound  :thumbsup:
> *


PARK WITH US HOMIE SO I CAN LISTEN TOO :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@May 6 2009, 07:24 PM~13808873
> *BIG DOG, WHATS UP! HAD A GOOD TIME LAST SUNDAY AT ELYSIAN PARK! SEE THIS YOU THIS WEEKEND. :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!!


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@May 7 2009, 12:39 AM~13812059
> *PARK WITH US HOMIE SO I CAN LISTEN TOO :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

SO IS IT STILL ON FOR MAY 9TH CONSAFOS CAMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 8 2009, 11:03 AM~13826870
> *SO IS IT STILL ON FOR MAY 9TH  CONSAFOS CAMP
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

EVERYONE READY FOR TOMORROW NIGHT? :biggrin: 
SEE EVERYBODY AT THE DRIVE-IN....IN SCREEN 2 WE'LL BE WATCHING:
X-MEN ORIGINS: WOLVERINE AND FIGHTING 
MOVIE ACTUALLY STARTS AT 8:00PM















:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE WHO SHOWED UP TO THE DRIVE-IN. THAT GO'S FOR EVERY CAR CLUB AND SOLO RIDERS THAT TOOK THE TIME AND SUPPORTED US ...ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU AND THE PICTURES ARE COMIMG SOON ... ON THE BEHALF OF "RUSTY 36 AND EL VAGO" SUNDAY CRUISE NIGHTS IN SAN BERNARDINO.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are some pics if the drive in..


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Good turn out..... :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@May 11 2009, 09:22 PM~13858445
> *Good turn out..... :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

VAGO IS BACK 
COMPUTER UP AND RUNNING


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jan 30 2009, 11:52 PM~12864245
> *here we go. is official
> 
> 
> ...


----------

